# Anyone Built a Mild Hybrid?



## SHARKBITEATTACK (Nov 12, 2012)

So I was recentally donated a 4kwh Nimh battery pack from an exprimental vehicle. It's 3-4 years old and has been sitting for the last year, so I'm not sure what condition its in. Right now its wired for 96v. Anyhow, it got me thinking that with a battery pack this size I could use it as a mild parallel hybrid that would take some of the load of the engine in normal operation and provide a significant torque boost during acceleration. Maybe even provide regen breaking too. My idea was to use a compact RC plane brushless outrunner and mount it right to the crankshaft pulley. This model below is rated at 9800 watts (although im not sure if thats cont of max power) and is designed to replace a 150cc gas engine. There's obviously other possibilities.









http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/catalog/rotomax150-main.jpg

Then I was thinking I could also use the motor for regen and use a DC/DC converter to charge the vehicles main 12v battery, possibly eliminating the alternator.

I love hotrodding and ecomodding alike, I think having a 15hp boost and a 10-20% reduction in fuel (for short trips) would be awesome. I guess the performance gain would be the main reason for doing it, along with the pride of being different then everyone else.

I've searched through the forums and haven't really found anyone here thats done something like this but there has been alot of talk. Here's a few more pictures of systems but I have no information on them. (these are mounted to the assessory belt, same concept)


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

here is a little sumthin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXKJRDBcdCg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Here is the jetta build from above.

http://goldenmotor.com/SMF/index.php?PHPSESSID=346baf47e6583ae55cad7ccd9603bb3c&topic=4561.0


----------

